# Best Coffee shop in St Ives



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2018)

Have to highly recommend Mount Zion in St Ives

Best Coffee in the Area and usually has a selection of beans for sale from different roasters which he has tried or is currently using in the shop

Not the easiest to find, so have a search for Mount Zion on Google and you'll find him

Cheers


----------

